
Why Religious Health Care Restrictions Often Take Patients by Surprise - ryan_j_naughton
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/why-religious-health-care-restrictions-often-take-patients-by-surprise/
======
foxyv
This seems to be an additional argument for socialized secular health care.
Reproductive services are only one of many services denied at these
institutions. LGBT persons are unlikely to be welcome as well sometimes even
for issues unrelated to their sexuality or gender. Will they treat STD
patients in the future? What about the women injured by unlicensed abortion
providers?

